# Stromile Swift Waived



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

According the reports the Stro Show has been waived by the Nets. He certainly is known for athleticism but not for much else. I've always felt that he would be a good fit in our uptempo style. He's available and as long as he can pass a physical I say sign him. He's 29 so not really all that old. I could see him rejuvinating his career in Denver.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw that and thought hte same thing!
It would give us depth in the front court, and he played iwth Melo in college, so he could help out a bit.

Hopefully they'll sign him...I've always liked him, and he can get a few blocks/boards per night (if Karl would play him)...and they can get him on the cheap.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Stro is like the laziest guy. No work ethic at all. Guess he's an ok bench warmer. not gonna make much difference anywhere though.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he's a better dunker than birdman but that's about it. birdman's hustle is contagious, and there's also petro. this team is fine with its bigman rotation. swift would just be another headache for whichever team silly enough to pick him up.

reality check. swift and kwame brown are never going to be productive players in the nba. just 29?? he's almost ready for retirement.


----------

